
Crypto microprocessor for executing enciphered programs - godelmachine
https://patents.google.com/patent/US4278837
======
Gibbon1
This reminds me of an IBM paper I read in the late 1970's.

The authors had designed an ALU that could perform calculations on words with
error correcting codes. So instead o just protecting against bit errors from
data read from memory the processor could handle bit errors that occurred in
registers and the ALU itself.

